# Alpine 7909 Service Manual Needed



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Can anyone help? Original? PDF?


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Come on, someone has to have one laying around.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I know of a guy that has an original service manual. He would be willing to make a copy of it,but he will only deal for 5 or 6 alpine 3544 amp remote turn on wires with the plastic clip.Pretty sure alpine 3543 clips would be the same.Mabe other models of alpine remote wire plastic clips would work for the alpine 3544 amplifier.As long as they snap into the alpine 3544 amps he said he would part with a copy of the alpine 7909 service manual.


----------



## elvis74 (Jun 9, 2009)

ALPINE 7909L Service Manual free download, schematics, eeprom, repair info for electronics

mabe is good ....


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

ryanr7386 said:


> Can anyone help? Original? PDF?


 what do you need to know ? I've worked on quite a few of these over the years.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

coomaster1 said:


> Hi, I know of a guy that has an original service manual. He would be willing to make a copy of it,but he will only deal for 5 or 6 alpine 3544 amp remote turn on wires with the plastic clip.Pretty sure alpine 3543 clips would be the same.Mabe other models of alpine remote wire plastic clips would work for the alpine 3544 amplifier.As long as they snap into the alpine 3544 amps he said he would part with a copy of the alpine 7909 service manual.


I can't give them up but can give him a couple Golden Rooster eggs. 

Thanks though


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

daveds50 said:


> what do you need to know ? I've worked on quite a few of these over the years.


I need a complete copy or an original. Mainly need the PC board, Audio board schematics and the electrical parts list! Basically the whole damn thing!


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

ryanr7386 said:


> I need a complete copy or an original. Mainly need the PC board, Audio board schematics and the electrical parts list! Basically the whole damn thing!


 oh, ok. i thought you had a problem with it. 

i have a schematic... but it is in my brain, and cant seem to figure out how to scan it.  guess thats what happens when you have worked on so many of those things. they are super simple, so no schematic is really needed.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

daveds50 said:


> oh, ok. i thought you had a problem with it.
> 
> i have a schematic... but it is in my brain, and cant seem to figure out how to scan it.  guess thats what happens when you have worked on so many of those things. they are super simple, so no schematic is really needed.


Ahhh, photographic memory! I have it as well but I have big boobs burnt to mine :laugh:

No audio is the problem. might be bad caps in the audio section perhaps or worse a bad D/A convertor. Very faint sound so i was thinking it might be a bad cap. 

Learn me!


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a PDF on pc somewhere. as for no sound output mostly the 2sk612 on the dc to dc convertor failed and also all the caps need replaced. it's really hard getting the dc to dc convertor apart.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

badwhip said:


> I have a PDF on pc somewhere. as for no sound output mostly the 2sk612 on the dc to dc convertor failed and also all the caps need replaced. it's really hard getting the dc to dc convertor apart.


Thanks badwhip, Ya, tell me about it. I think I can use a slicing wheel on a drimmel and carefully cut the outer lid off. There's just enough space between it and the top of the caps, which will be replaced anyway. I opened another up and was able to order new caps for the one I'm restoring. Any source for the Mosfet Transistor you can recommend?


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

ryanr7386 said:


> Any source for the Mosfet Transistor you can recommend?


 i completely forgot about this thread... ooops ! 

there are a lot of parts in the 7909 that are obsolete now. and for us that saw that the parts were going to be discontinued, we bought them all up. i have hundreds of electronic parts for various things that cannot be bought anywhere. if there is any parts that you cannot find, let me know and i can check. dont worry, i wont gouge you like the ebay sellers of NOS parts do. i used to keep quite a stock for the 7909, but a most of them have been used up over the years. i dont really plan on taking any more for repair in the future either. 

on that note, i know where an almost brand new one wrapped in plastic is. ( looks on shelf )  no, while i will likely never use it again, neither will i sell it.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

daveds50 said:


> i completely forgot about this thread... ooops !
> 
> there are a lot of parts in the 7909 that are obsolete now. and for us that saw that the parts were going to be discontinued, we bought them all up. i have hundreds of electronic parts for various things that cannot be bought anywhere. if there is any parts that you cannot find, let me know and i can check. dont worry, i wont gouge you like the ebay sellers of NOS parts do. i used to keep quite a stock for the 7909, but a most of them have been used up over the years. i dont really plan on taking any more for repair in the future either.
> 
> on that note, i know where an almost brand new one wrapped in plastic is. ( looks on shelf )  no, while i will likely never use it again, neither will i sell it.


You have a PM


----------

